# Gamers in Austin, TX???



## vermicious knid

Hey folks. I'm a 33 year old male looking for a D&D/D20 game in Austin, TX. Anybody out there?


----------



## Kaleon Moonshae

We're out here. I am actually looking for playtesters for my campaign world. It isn't straight dnd, some very major changes in fact, but it's still basically d20. Need help in figuring out what needs to be done and whether it even works or not. Would love to have you if you're interested. I can post some info on it or send you an email. What times are you free?


----------



## vermicious knid

I'm free Friday nights, possibly Saturday nights or Sunday nights as well. Friday and Saturday afternoons are also possible. Please do email me at s_frackowiak@hotmail.com






			
				Kaleon Moonshae said:
			
		

> We're out here. I am actually looking for playtesters for my campaign world. It isn't straight dnd, some very major changes in fact, but it's still basically d20. Need help in figuring out what needs to be done and whether it even works or not. Would love to have you if you're interested. I can post some info on it or send you an email. What times are you free?


----------



## Kaleon Moonshae

vermicious knid said:
			
		

> I'm free Friday nights, possibly Saturday nights or Sunday nights as well. Friday and Saturday afternoons are also possible. Please do email me at s_frackowiak@hotmail.com




Will do. Will try to forgo playing Kingdom hearts tonight when I get home from work (midnight or so right now) and type up some blurbs and ideas. I warn you that the system is really infant right now. I have two groups I play in (one irl and one ol) and they are both set in stone so I haven't had a chance to playtest much. If you are interested though you can have some real impact on everything, if that's a bonus to you, lol.

Also, anyone else out there in Austin who wants to game, I am looking for a group of 1-4 players.


----------



## KingOfChaos

>.>

Why can't you guys live in Temple?


----------



## Kaleon Moonshae

KingOfChaos said:
			
		

> >.>
> 
> Why can't you guys live in Temple?




I don't know bout anyone else, but if we played once every other week I could make an hour drive if you are enticing enough, lol (like free food or something). An hour is nothing and it says temple is 62 miles from me on I35. Depending on exactly where in temple would be the closer.


----------



## nocanes

vermicious knid said:
			
		

> Hey folks. I'm a 33 year old male looking for a D&D/D20 game in Austin, TX. Anybody out there?




Yeah, I'm here, too...
I'm 30, married, and I've played in a few groups.
Some have scared me: Once played with a guy who ate pudding out of an industrial-size pudding bucket...WITH HIS HAND. Anyway, living here for 7 yrs+, I've become suspicious of people like that...or those with canes who are too young for canes (see nic), can't find a bar of soap or tube of toothpaste, can't seem to show on time, EVER, or who take the gaem too seriously. I guess I should expect that in a college town.

Just thought I'd share some war stories...


----------



## Barendd Nobeard

nocanes said:
			
		

> Once played with a guy who ate pudding out of an industrial-size pudding bucket...WITH HIS HAND.




Maybe he was just LARP'ing his Oozemaster?


----------



## Kaleon Moonshae

nocanes said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'm here, too...
> I'm 30, married, and I've played in a few groups.
> Some have scared me: Once played with a guy who ate pudding out of an industrial-size pudding bucket...WITH HIS HAND. Anyway, living here for 7 yrs+, I've become suspicious of people like that...or those with canes who are too young for canes (see nic), can't find a bar of soap or tube of toothpaste, can't seem to show on time, EVER, or who take the gaem too seriously. I guess I should expect that in a college town.
> 
> Just thought I'd share some war stories...




Damn that's scary. Will admit I like canes, although I don't have one right now and really only want it to scare people like you I don't eat pudding from a bucket, rarely eat pudding period. I know where the toothpaste is, I don't use bar soap but I do have something around 4 kinds of soap +3 kinds of shampoo in my bathroom. I can't afford to take the game too seriously, most of my gamers over the last couple years have enjoyed drinking while gaming too much. Too hard to take it seriously when your normally ultra conservative diplomat in the group gets too drunk one night and starts randomly hitting on the people at court and flashing them.


----------



## Wolfspirit

Hey, just a bit of advice, try either going to Dragon's Lair or Thor's Hammer, probably the two best places for games and stuff around Austin.  You should be able to get in contact with other gamers from there.  There are also several Yahoo groups in Austin for RPGA and such.

Lemmee know if you need anything else


----------



## Kaleon Moonshae

Wolfspirit said:
			
		

> Hey, just a bit of advice, try either going to Dragon's Lair or Thor's Hammer, probably the two best places for games and stuff around Austin.  You should be able to get in contact with other gamers from there.  There are also several Yahoo groups in Austin for RPGA and such.
> 
> Lemmee know if you need anything else




I don't know, I personally have not had much luck with either DL or TH, both places have had people who said they were interested in playing and then never show up. My group of 3 years here has exactly one person that was picked up from DL that lasted more than a week.


----------



## Wolfspirit

True, I've become a bit more of a Thor's Hammer convert recently.  Appearantly they run pretty good games in-store though.


----------



## Kaleon Moonshae

Wolfspirit said:
			
		

> Hey, just a bit of advice, try either going to Dragon's Lair or Thor's Hammer, probably the two best places for games and stuff around Austin.  You should be able to get in contact with other gamers from there.  There are also several Yahoo groups in Austin for RPGA and such.
> 
> Lemmee know if you need anything else




I don't know, I personally have not had much luck with either DL or TH, both places have had people who said they were interested in playing and then never show up. My group of 3 years here has exactly one person that was picked up from DL that lasted more than a week.


----------



## nocanes

*In-Store games*



			
				Wolfspirit said:
			
		

> True, I've become a bit more of a Thor's Hammer convert recently.  Appearantly they run pretty good games in-store though.




BTW...in addition to my previous griping...the _smell_ of DL game nights is almost unbearable...my gaming groups have been much better, but it is so bad my wife refuses to go in on those nights. 

Sorry if this sounds like I'm a whiner (too late), but I'm well into development of Fabreeze in a hand-grenade form.


----------



## Kaleon Moonshae

nocanes said:
			
		

> BTW...in addition to my previous griping...the _smell_ of DL game nights is almost unbearable...my gaming groups have been much better, but it is so bad my wife refuses to go in on those nights.
> 
> Sorry if this sounds like I'm a whiner (too late), but I'm well into development of Fabreeze in a hand-grenade form.




Oh I completely agree, I have often thought about docking people xp for the lack of deoderant. BRRRRRRRR. Luckily I once had a player (very good looking) who gamed with an equal lack of clothing, was amazing the effect she had on the boys, who decided to bath and actually dress in something other than rags.


----------



## nocanes

Kaleon Moonshae said:
			
		

> ... was amazing the effect she had on the boys...




How could you game? I can only imagine the bravado that resulted. Needless, needless PC death. Although that might be a good idea...hmm

/scheming face


----------



## Kaleon Moonshae

nocanes said:
			
		

> How could you game? I can only imagine the bravado that resulted. Needless, needless PC death. Although that might be a good idea...hmm
> 
> /scheming face




Well, she was a real roleplayer and did a very good job so that helped. The others kinda kept trying to impress her more than the other guys and so it did get a little bravado-esque but on the whole it worked. Course the fact that three of us ended up sleeping with her had something to do with it too. In fact one of the boys is now her husband and the one of the others is her lover. I think the only reason we don't play anymore is the factt hat I got into d20 and their life got too busy with thier new ranch. They all seem to be happy though, just got an email from her that said her macaw and horses just became movie stars in some little gamer movie, lol.


----------



## vermicious knid

Just checked in on the thread after about a week. Nice to see our subculture is well-represented in Austin. 

Once played with a guy who ate pudding out of an industrial-size pudding bucket...WITH HIS HAND.

Wow.  I guess now would be the time to share the story of the guy at a gaming convention in Eugene, OR who stayed up playing for 3 days straight. And his white shorts. And how the seat of them changed color over the course of those 3 days. Quote from my wife "is that a homeless guy who just wandered in and started playing?"






			
				nocanes said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'm here, too...
> I'm 30, married, and I've played in a few groups.
> Some have scared me: Once played with a guy who ate pudding out of an industrial-size pudding bucket...WITH HIS HAND. Anyway, living here for 7 yrs+, I've become suspicious of people like that...or those with canes who are too young for canes (see nic), can't find a bar of soap or tube of toothpaste, can't seem to show on time, EVER, or who take the gaem too seriously. I guess I should expect that in a college town.
> 
> Just thought I'd share some war stories...


----------



## thom99

Well I've been here since '82, playing on-and-off since then; currently getting ready for my next campaign in the Realms...buuuuttt...I suspect I'm *way* too "old style" for y'all's taste  

I run by-the-book, with lots of house rules to recreate a "first-edition feel" and no half/quarter/eighth races or 4 class combos allowed! 

Sorry!  but good luck!

thomas cooper


----------



## nocanes

*Old-School*



			
				thom99 said:
			
		

> I suspect I'm *way* too "old style" for y'all's taste  I run by-the-book, with lots of house rules to recreate a "first-edition feel" ...




by-the-book yet "first edition feel"?  I'm trying to understand that...Is there  a fast-and-loose method? I really am trying to understand that. I guess that means I'm in your camp. I don't want to play with some half-demon paladin either.

nocanes


----------



## nocanes

vermicious knid said:
			
		

> at a gaming convention in Eugene, OR who stayed up playing for 3 days straight. And his white shorts. And how the seat of them changed color over the course of those 3 days. Quote from my wife "is that a homeless guy who just wandered in and started playing?"




Nice...I think I've met him. I guess I should consider "online", but I have to think that, as the gaming public gets older, things are becoming more sophisticated. Am I wrong?...


----------



## ragboy

If ya'll play any Modern/Star Wars / Futuristic stuff, gimme a shout. I'm always up for a game on the weekends (remove the...yea...before you mail): 

ragboyREMOVEMESPAMMER@caffeine.net


----------



## thom99

Sorry nocanes!  been gone a bit.

What I basically mean for 1st edition feel, is that using Rule Zero I *don't* encourage my PCs to become Wz2/Clr2/Rog1/Rgr2!   I also run a humanocentric world where demihumans are *definitely* second fiddle in the world's greater affairs.

I encourage PCs to choose (and stick) with the basic core classes, and to not choose some of the more bizarre feats just so they can "stand out" or "be different".   I'd rather have them "be different" in how they *roleplay * their PCs, not in how they pick feats and stats.  That's *definitely* a product of my age and of playing first edition!  

I *do* run combats, spellcasting, resting times, and most of the basic mechanics "by-the-book".   I reduce the xps for combat and increase for roleplaying, and I'm slightly less generous in treasure and magic items.

I *never* allow evil PCs, and CN or N is usually a "fast ticket to death" either by the other PCs or my world  
My best gamers and roleplayers over the last 25 years have primarily been LG, with a few CGs thrown in.

So that's how I do "by-the-book with a first edition feel"!  

thomas


----------



## Mouseferatu

Thom, that's not too "old school" for me. I'd _love_ to play in a game like that. 

I'm also in Austin; been here for, oh, three years now. I'm currently involved in two games, one that I run on Sundays (although that's about to go on hiatus for a while, due to annoying factors like Real Life), and one I play in on Thursdays (with D20Books, among others). Actually met him on the Austin EN World game day. 

Maybe it's time to arrange another one of those?


----------



## taliesin15

I'm becoming acclimated to 3rd Ed. ADD/d20 systems, live in Austin, and am interested in either doing some playing or DM--all ya'll interested send me a private shout-out at pulldownpress@yahoo.com


----------



## thom99

Gee Ari, I'm *flattered* that you'd want to actually *play* in a campaign considering your experience and your writing credits  

You might find my DMing style a little rigid, but I could be wrong.    Anyway, I'm working on getting some old college friends to come down from Dallas to play, and if that works out I'll be looking for 1-2 more gamers to add to the 3 I'll already have!

take care,
thomas cooper


----------



## ragboy

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> Thom, that's not too "old school" for me. I'd _love_ to play in a game like that.
> 
> I'm also in Austin; been here for, oh, three years now. I'm currently involved in two games, one that I run on Sundays (although that's about to go on hiatus for a while, due to annoying factors like Real Life), and one I play in on Thursdays (with D20Books, among others). Actually met him on the Austin EN World game day.
> 
> Maybe it's time to arrange another one of those?



I'd definitely be interested in pulling together an Austin/EN World Game Day. 

Is anyone going to Linucon in *Oct**?* I'll be speaking/presenting there as part of the Anti-Spam Toolkit team, but there's also supposed to be gaming. Currently, they don't appear to have any gaming events listed, but we could certainly hijack a conference room and burn a weekend. 

I'd be willing to play anything anyone's running. I'd be willing to run any one of the following: 


Star Wars
d20 Modern/Dark*Spycraft
Sengoku (*http://www.sengoku.com*) -- Already have a module and quick play rules ready from Overload-a-con. 
Eberron (though I don't have 3.5 core rules...only 3.0 and the Eberron book)
1st Edition AD&D (been getting back into this with my kids... simple and fun)


----------



## ragboy

Also, I run an ISP here in Austin. If you guys think an ENWorld/Austin mailing list is in order for announcements, calls for players/DM's, and whatnot, lemme know. I can set that up.


----------



## cfmcdonald

I'm also looking for a group in the Austin area, I'm 25 and have played D&D since I was a kid (I started wtih the Basic set with the red dragon on the treasure hoard).   Please let me know if you're still looking for players, Thom.

Chris


----------



## Greegan

*Texas Gamers*

Just a quick note, we would love to have more Texas gamers on our website...it's currently called the Ghosts of Dallas, but nothing's to keep people in other cities from using it to organize as well. If you'd like to check it out, feel free! Maybe we can even change the name to Ghosts of Texas if the interest is there!

The Ghosts of Dallas 

 Thanks!


----------



## ragboy

*Anyone going to Linucon?*

Looking for a game there. Not much up on the site yet... 

http://linucon.org


----------



## Flynn

*Another Austin Gamer*

Good afternoon, All,

I'm another Austin gamer, running a weekly D&D game on Monday nights and a monthly T20 game one Sunday a month. Sadly, in context of the current request, both are full at the moment, and the D&D game has a waiting list.

I do wish you luck in finding a good game in Austin. There's a lot of prospective gamers out there, and some fantastic gamers.

Best of luck,
Flynn

BTW, I, too, would be interested in another ENWorld Game Day in Austin, and would be more than willing to run either T20 or D&D, and probably a number of other options, too.


----------



## d20Dwarf

I'm moving to Austin in a week or so and might like to find a game, if not just some fellow gamers, to ease the transition. Someone up for regular board game nights would be good too.


----------



## Remul

Another one of the masses looking for a game in Austin.  I'm 27 and have been playing since I was 14.  I'd be interested in Star Wars, Paranoia, DnD, or just a weekend here and there playing boardgames.

I'd also be interested in an EN World Game Day in Austin.

Feel free to contact me - ngds AT leager DOT com


----------



## thom99

*Which* Boardgames did y'all have in mind <sg>?

thomas


----------



## Remul

I'm pretty open to, pretty much,  whatever.  But game's I have are, Axis&Allies, Amoeba Wars, Illuminati and verious cheapass games.  I've played a lot of other boardgames, but don't own them.  If you have someting in mind, let me know.

--
Remul


----------



## Mouseferatu

thom99 said:
			
		

> Gee Ari, I'm *flattered* that you'd want to actually *play* in a campaign considering your experience and your writing credits
> 
> You might find my DMing style a little rigid, but I could be wrong.    Anyway, I'm working on getting some old college friends to come down from Dallas to play, and if that works out I'll be looking for 1-2 more gamers to add to the 3 I'll already have!
> 
> take care,
> thomas cooper




Say, was there ever any movement on this? I'm still interested.


----------



## thom99

Nope Ari!  I'm still waiting on the friends to come down from Dallas.

Is your Thursday night game still running - or the Sunday Niter?  I'm going to talk to my friend *in* town & see if he wants to *try* playing in somebody else's campaign instead of waiting for me to DM.  Also if he's interested in playing Axis&Allies with other people!

thomas


----------



## Mouseferatu

thom99 said:
			
		

> Nope Ari!  I'm still waiting on the friends to come down from Dallas.
> 
> Is your Thursday night game still running - or the Sunday Niter?  I'm going to talk to my friend *in* town & see if he wants to *try* playing in somebody else's campaign instead of waiting for me to DM.  Also if he's interested in playing Axis&Allies with other people!
> 
> thomas




Thursday and Sunday games are still going, and I have a commitment on most Wednesdays as well. Don't worry about setting up your game around my schedule, though. I'd love to join you guys, and I'll do so if you play on a night I have available, but don't worry about juggling your own lives to fit mine.


----------



## nocanes

*Gamer Happy Hour*

A couple of friends of mine and I had an idea for a time to meet without games to have some fun and drinks. This is a call to anybody and isn't set up with the owners location, so feel free to copy this to other boards and email it around. We don't have any reservations or anything, let's just see who shows up...

Opal Divine’s 
November 16, 2004 - 7:00 p.m. ‘til we leave


Please plan to join us for happy hour at Opal Divine’s on 6th Street, Tuesday November 16th after 7 p.m. This is a get-together to talk about gaming and our common interests away from the table. 21 and over only, please. (We don’t want any trouble with DPS) If the weather cooperates, we can be ‘outside’ on the patio. 

This is an *informal gathering*, so there’s no need to sign in, no agenda, no schedule. I’m James, I’ll be in the disgustingly bright orange baseball cap. See you there!


----------



## ragboy

*Don't forget MillenniumCon...*

MillenniumCon is coming up next weekend, November 19-21. Online registration is available, as well as sign-up for games: 

http://www.millenniumcon.com

I'll be running Star Wars adventures on Friday and Saturday night. Here's the blurb: 

*Escape from Gril-Tong: 
*Star Wars D20 (scifi) [ mid-level - characters provided]
Type: roleplay
Description: The characters are prisoners in the infamous Imperial prison at Gril-Tong and realize their fates are worse than simple execution.

*Heart of Darkness*
Star Wars d20 [ high-level - characters provided]
Description: With the Clone Wars in full swing, the characters are dispatched to infiltrate a Separatist facility and discover their next major offensive. What they find may spell imminent doom for the Repubic...now they just have to survive to disclose it.
Hope to see ya'll there...


----------



## nocanes

*The happy hour at Opal Divine’s*



			
				nocanes said:
			
		

> How did it go?




All went well. Sorry that some of you couldn't make it. Let me know when youguys would want to get together next month (preferably inside) and ew can pick a place.

For those of you that didn't make it, you'll be way behind on the console/PC debate, and the "RPG-industry direction" griping and the ever-popular I-spend-more-on-gaming-than-you discussion. 

I'm actually kidding my friends with that, but there was plenty of joking and adult beverage for everyone. I hope we can pull another one together for December. Let me know if there is any interest. 

Did you know that IRC is the thin line between civilization and chaos? You'd know why if you were there...


----------



## nocanes

Off-topic, but something necessary:

I found, while putting up notices for the now legendary Gamer Happy Hour, that Dragon's Lair is looking for a DM to run an open game. Please talk to any of their staff if you are interested. This would also be a way to meet some of the local gamers and have some fun.


----------



## thom99

Hey All!  I'm *contemplating*  running a "min-campaign" at Dragon's Lair every other Saturday, starting mid to late January.  It would run through the end of February or early March, until overtime starts at my job :\  (need the money for buying a house!)

I've got 2 of my gaming group aboard, and would be looking for 2-3 others to join (preferably 3).  There will be a roster of pre-generated characters to choose from at 4th level.  It would be in the Forgotten Realms.  With any luck we could meet at Dragon's Lair for 3-5 sessions before it ended.

This also serves a dual purpose as sort of a "shakedown" cruise to see if the newer gamers like my DMing style (see previous posts ).  I'm planning to buy a house in North Austin, and probably start a full-time campaign from scratch later in 2005, and will *definitely* be looking for more gamers then!  

If anyone's interested post here or e-mail me at thomas@jtbs.net.  Thanks!


----------



## d20Dwarf

Bree and I are still looking for a game down here in Austin.


----------



## taliesin15

I'm looking for some players for my 3.0/3.5 ADD game--check out my description on the Dragon Lair site


----------



## Gameplayer2000

*Thinking of Moving to Austin*

Good to see several people from Austin on here.  I am thinking of moving to Austin in the near future.  I am in the process of starting a company in the Gaming Industry.

I have worked for TSR, Pinnacle, and other companies in the past.  I am looking for a good group of players who focus on roleplaying and character development.

If you are dependable and mature, yet at the same time love to have fun you are the type of player I would like to game with and have do some play testing.

If you are interested please let me know at MLMGURU99@aol.com

Thanks,
Kelley


----------



## ragboy

*Any word on Overload-a-con 2005?*

I checked their old site, but it hasn't been updated. Anyone heard anything?


----------



## d20Dwarf

Haven't heard anything around here.

Still can't get a game, even!


----------



## thom99

Well d20, unfortunately my overtime started so I can't run my proposed mini-campaign after all...:\ 

I'm buying a house in the 183/360 area and intend to start a FR campaign from the ground up after we're settled in - unfortunately that's probably a 45 minute commute for y'all; Sorry!  I'll probably be looking for 2-3 more gamers then!


----------



## d20Dwarf

thom99 said:
			
		

> Well d20, unfortunately my overtime started so I can't run my proposed mini-campaign after all...:\
> 
> I'm buying a house in the 183/360 area and intend to start a FR campaign from the ground up after we're settled in - unfortunately that's probably a 45 minute commute for y'all; Sorry!  I'll probably be looking for 2-3 more gamers then!




No need to apologize, Austin seems to be pretty dry as far as games are concerned, despite what everyone who doesn't live here seems to think.


----------



## saethone

you could always commute down to san antonio  i know theres alot of games here for saturday and sundays, its not that long of a drive, especially if you are on the south side of austin (most SA games are on the north side, from what i can see)


too bad nobody plays fridays ><


----------



## d20Dwarf

saethone said:
			
		

> you could always commute down to san antonio  i know theres alot of games here for saturday and sundays, its not that long of a drive, especially if you are on the south side of austin (most SA games are on the north side, from what i can see)
> 
> 
> too bad nobody plays fridays ><




Well, I'll play on Fridays if you want to drive up here.


----------



## saethone

haha, if my car wasn't about to explode i would consider that


----------



## Calabim

*Looking for a group.*

I have just moved to Austin. I sadly had to leave a very good group of players in Orlando FL. I am on the look out for some players here. I have read this thread and all you guys seem cool. I also want people to take baths when tay game. Also for the guy that played with the pudding eater, dear Lord how did you not run from that house in a blind fear based panic? 

I have played alot of different games and systems. I am 26. I have been gaming since 16. I have refrences if you want them. I also enjoy GMing. I shower. I bring Dew for the group. I pitch in for pizza. I like to get together with some friends and game. If this sounds good sent me an e-mail. chubby_cox@hotmail .com.

Now for the bad stuff. I work as a bouncer on 6th so I don't have alot of weekends free. I could probally get Sunday off but thats it for weekends. I don't like to play with minors. No offence to you young guys but 18 and up please. I don't mind a little drinking while playing but I keep it under control.

So thats about it I look forward to hearing from you giuys


----------



## thom99

Hi everyone.
    My 2 friends and I are looking to join a 3.5 D&D campaign in the near future (early to mid July).  1 friend has played in every version of D&D, the other hasn't played 3.0/3.5 yet but wants to learn, and I've DMed since 1975.  We're more interested in a "basic flavor" campaign versus a "home brew" with 50 pages of additional house rules and unusual/weird settings/classes. :\ 
   We're all 40-somethings who grew up with a balance of roleplaying and hack-n-slash and would be available on weeknights except for Friday, and on Saturday evenings as well the end of July.  Biweekly canmpaigns would probably be the easiest for us to make, unless the sessions were short and on weeknights.  

So if anyone's looking for a few players let me know!  My emai is wcooperjr@austin.rr.com, or post back here.
Thanks!

tom


----------



## KingOfChaos

Unfortunately I live about 60 miles north of Austin


----------



## Ely

*sup alll i justt started*

hey i jsut started like a yar ago but all my friend have stoped playng and i kinda wanna start again


----------



## thom99

*Looking for 2-3 players for 3.5 FR D&D campaign*

OK, I've decided to RUN a game for my 2 friends since we can't find one to join.  I run a "3rd Edition rules with a 1st Edition flavor" campaign; we like a mix of combat & roleplaying, and are looking for serious long-term gamers willing to commit to an every other Saturday night schedule (or Thursday nights during some of the year).  Munchkins & powergamers probably won't be happy with my DMing style; treasure & magic are slightly below norm, combat XP is divided by 1/3 so as to focus on roleplaying; and we're all in our 40s and have been playing for a long time.  The following are some of the "house rules" for my game, which is in the Forgotten Realms.

Alignments to choose from:  LG, NG, CG

Classes to choose from based on race(and all the eligible races): 
* Human:   bard, cleric, favored soul, fighter, marshal, monk, paladin, ranger, rogue, sorcerer, wizard
* Dwarf:   cleric, favored soul, fighter, marshal, paladin, rogue                  
* Elf:    bard, cleric, fighter, marshal, paladin, ranger, rogue, sorcerer, wizard
* Half-elf:   bard, cleric, favored soul, fighter, marshal, monk, paladin, ranger, rogue, sorcerer, wizard
* Gnome:   cleric, fighter, ranger, rogue, wizard
* Hobbit:  cleric, fighter, paladin, ranger, rogue

These are the classes that most adventurers would start as in my Realms.

Classes you can choose to add if you want to multi-class (if not on this list you CANNOT choose them):
   bard, cleric, fighter, ranger, rogue

Players start with 28 points (30 points if human) & build their PCs accordingly using this table:
09 = 1 point
10 = 2 points
11 = 3 points
12 = 4 points
13 = 5 points
14 = 6 points
15 = 8 points
16 = 10 points
17 = 12 points
18 = 15 points

(RULES 0)
* XP for combats is divided by 1/3 (to encourage roleplaying)
* There are NO favored classes, so level penalties apply at -25%
* There are NO ranged sneak attacks 
* Free Wizard level spells can ONLY come from PH! and must be approved by DM 
* No AOO off of Cleave/Great Cleave

 If you're still reading after all of this    and you're still interested, post here or e-mail me at wcooperjr@austin.rr.com.   My goal is to get a game going by the middle of August.


----------



## thom99

OK, we need just ONE more gamer to finish our goal of 5 players!  Anyone interested in playing a "1st edition feel" 3.5 rules game in the Forgotten Realms?  Drop me a line if you are!


----------



## thom99

*Still looking...*

OK, I'm *still * looking for 1-2 players OR I could join your game if you have room for 1 more player (hey - I'm flexible!)   

tom ( wcooperjr@austin.rr.com )


----------



## thom99

*Wanted: 4-6 players for D&D 3.5 Forgotten Realms campaign!*

OK, one more try! :\ 

I'm looking to DM a "3rd Edition rules with a 1st Edition flavor" campaign set in the Forgotten Realms. I like a mix of strong roleplaying with a fair amount of lively combats thrown in, and am looking for serious long-term gamers who are willing to commit to an every other Sunday night (from 3:00-3:30pm to 9:30-10:00pm) schedule - with occasional Thursday nights during some of the year.  I'm aiming to play twice a month, although I understand scheduling conflicts will occur.

Munchkins, powergamers, or players who expect to gain a level every session, won't be happy with my DMing style;  combat XP is reduced so as to focus on roleplaying, I encourage players to have long-term goals for their characters, and I don't believe in rushing the game along just to "level up".  I'm 44 and have been DMing for a long time. The following are some of the "house rules" for my game: 

 Alignments to choose from: LG, NG, CG 

Classes to choose from based on race(and all the eligible races): 

  * Human: bard, cleric, favored soul, fighter, marshal, monk, paladin, ranger, rogue, sorcerer, wizard 
  * Dwarf: cleric, favored soul, fighter, marshal, paladin, rogue 
  * Elf: bard, cleric, fighter, marshal, paladin, ranger, rogue, sorcerer, wizard 
  * Half-elf: bard, cleric, favored soul, fighter, marshal, monk, paladin, ranger, rogue, sorcerer, wizard 
  * Gnome: cleric, fighter, ranger, rogue, wizard 
  * Hobbit: cleric, fighter, paladin, ranger, rogue 

Classes you can choose to add if you want to multi-class (if not on this list you *can't * choose them):  bard, cleric, favored soul*, fighter, ranger, rogue, sorcerer*
    * special events must happen in order to qualify to add this class 

Players start with 28 points (30 points if human) & build their PCs accordingly using this table: 

09 = 1 point 
10 = 2 points 
11 = 3 points
12 = 4 points 
13 = 5 points        
14 = 6 points                 
15 = 8 points 
16 = 10 points                          
17 = 12 points 
18 = 15 points  

(some of My Rules Zero) 

* Prestige classes must be approved by DM in advance
* There are NO ranged sneak attacks 
* Free Wizard level spells can *only * come from the Players Handbook, and must be approved by DM.  If you're a specialist, one of the free spells must be from your specialized school. 
* Fighters do NOT get additional Attacks of Opportunity from using the Cleave/Great Cleave feats during an AOO.

If you are interested, please e-mail me at wcooperjr@austin.rr.com. 
My goal is to get a game going by the end of the Month.

tom cooper


----------

